# Leather Conditioning



## bg72885 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have a 2006 GTO and the leather seams to be wearing at a very high rate. anyone have a good conditioner or restore that they have had luck with?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

McGuires works for me. Not sure if its the best but my leather still looks new. Make sure you double check your headrests. The rears tend to tear at the stiching. If you have warrenty, they will fix it.


----------



## Zags85 (Jan 26, 2009)

just used Eagle one cleaner and conditioner yesterday and they look brand new again


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> McGuires works for me.


:agree


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

i just noticed my seats are ripping part up top by the headrests. As luck would have it, I'm out of warranty so it'll cost 150.00 or so to get them re-stitched. They said to tint the rear windows too... and condition the leather regularly or it dries out and pulls apart like that. I'm in the market for new seat leathers if anyone knows where I can get some...


----------



## 2slow2flurry-ous (Jul 30, 2009)

lexol, it's cheap and it works good.


----------



## jerseymike68 (Aug 25, 2009)

good to see it


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

So... bought some new seats... a little over 1700 from the factory, plus 220 to tint the rear 3 windows


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> McGuires works for me. Not sure if its the best but my leather still looks new. Make sure you double check your headrests. The rears tend to tear at the stiching. If you have warrenty, they will fix it.


Same here.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Lexol works the best for me. However, I will say almost anything works pretty well as long as it is done on a regular basis. If your car is not garaged, I recommend doing it every other month. Garaged vehicles can go longer so about every 3-4 months. Before choosing your conditioner of choice, read the label. Some are not recommended for leather that has a textured look which is what we have in these cars.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Gold Class™ Rich Leather Cleaner/Conditioner Spray - works great and smells good after application. I am very satisfied so much that I stuck 2 bottles of it in the trunk cubby hole hide away to ship with it to Germany.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

^^ Thats what I use and love it. I don't use the spray though. I get the paste version though cause it goes alot further for the same price.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> McGuires works for me. Not sure if its the best but my leather still looks new. Make sure you double check your headrests. The rears tend to tear at the stiching. If you have warrenty, they will fix it.


I love the smell


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Slightly off topic, the TutleWax Ice Interior Cleaner in the blue container smells great. It doesn't work too good, but man I love the smell it gives.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

i will have to check that out haha


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

This is the best smelling one on the market that I have used.

And I have used alot of them.

it compliments the sweet leather smell in the GTO.



















the other one that smells good and works well with vinyl surfaces is this:


----------

